# Later today iphone update



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

as title later today iphone 2.1 will be available for download also itunes 8


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

Jobs should start speaking 1800 our time. IMHO, iTunes 8 has a really crummy feature set. I spend time deleting useless features from iTunes, and this looks like no exception.

It will be interesting to see if the iPhone OS does emerge.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What will these updates offer?


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> What will these updates offer?


http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/09/08/mockup_of_new_itunes_8_0_interface_published.html

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...1_with_directional_gps_push_notification.html


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah read about this earlier today. There's a apple event/conference (called 'lets rock' - Link to engadget site) later this evening (6pm) which they're meant to announce the new ipod range and elongated nano.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

Apple will change the iPod range.

The problem is that they are obliged to refresh every few months to boost sales. iPods and music sales account for half of the business.

The iPod interface is suffering as a result. The device was easier to use to play music about 4 iterations ago.

Every small girl on the planet wants a pink iPod, so coloured versions of the new players are a given.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

cnet doing live commentary.

Live video feed is delayed by several hours.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whats it on now? 2.02? :lol:

is this update ok to do through itunes if its jailbroken?


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Does this up-date come through automatically for a kosher O2 phone if I just connect it to my itunes?

Similar to updates on the ipod. Or woudl I have to go looking for it to download?


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

ryandoc said:


> Does this up-date come through automatically for a kosher O2 phone if I just connect it to my itunes?
> 
> Similar to updates on the ipod. Or woudl I have to go looking for it to download?


Use iTunes.

Update iTunes via Apple's website


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

2.1 is coming on Friday by all accounts...



cnet.com said:


> "This is a big update, and it fixes lots of bugs." Fewer call drops, fewer app crashes, better battery life, and backing up to iTunes is dramatically faster.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> whats it on now? 2.02? :lol:
> 
> is this update ok to do through itunes if its jailbroken?


2.0.3

You download the update and re-jailbreak when the new version of Pwnage is available. If you update now, you will lose your 3rd party apps.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

yep it's out on Friday, sorry thought it was today,

Tom


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

You can download itunes 8 now from Apple.com


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The current iphone is 2.02.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

fjs said:


> 2.0.3
> 
> You download the update and re-jailbreak when the new version of Pwnage is available. If you update now, you will lose your 3rd party apps.


ah man, what a pain in the ar$e :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wow itunes 8 is....guff!!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Details of the new ipod line up now shown on the apple store


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> The current iphone is 2.02.


The release version is 2.0.2, not 2.0.3


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

check out the new visualizer in itunes very trippy don't normally like that sort of thing but this ones pretty cool
Tom


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

New iPods here:

http://www.apple.com/uk/


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a play with the new Nano in the apple store today, it is very very small, so thin infact that it slipped through my fingers!

Looks nice though, I think I prefer it to the old nano.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think im gona have to buy a new nano, they look pretty dam nice

i love my old nano, so ill have one for each car :lol:


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

download for 2.1 is now on itunes


----------

